# Combat 6 36mm



## DeepEye (Sep 1, 2011)

This watch is a fairly new model, there are very few images on the internet. 
Here's mine, hope you like it :-!
















size comparison


----------



## iceman66 (Feb 24, 2013)

That's a beauty! That blue dial is great. Congrats!


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

Love it, great choice!


----------



## Brice (Apr 9, 2007)

Along with Aquavit, we had the occasion to see some of them (blue, white and black dials) yesterday at the Ferté Alais Annual Airshow (report to come...) : it´s a great watch, handsome, well finished and perfectly balanced in size and weight.
Great catch !

Cheers,
Brice


----------



## Enoslives5 (May 16, 2012)

DeepEye, do you know the Lug-to-Lug measurement on your combat 6 36mm? Based on the comparison to the Alpinist, I'd guess around 44mm, but I'd love to know if you've measured it.


----------



## DeepEye (Sep 1, 2011)

Enoslives5 said:


> DeepEye, do you know the Lug-to-Lug measurement on your combat 6 36mm? Based on the comparison to the Alpinist, I'd guess around 44mm, but I'd love to know if you've measured it.


Lug to lug is 39mm as the watch is only 36mm without crown. |>


----------



## freight dog (Nov 22, 2011)

Love that watch and that size is perfect for you. I was debating getting the 43 mm, but 42 is pretty much my upper limit and I would really prefer a 40.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

The blue dial on the field-type watch is just awesome. I wish I could find more pictures of it.


----------



## kerosene (Aug 9, 2007)

Very nice. Enjoy!


----------



## aprameya2k (Jan 31, 2014)

Nice watch. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lucible (Feb 14, 2014)

Sorry to awake this dead thread but I'm strongly considering this model and your photos really helped. It looks great. Thanks!


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

I have the 43mm one, thinking what kinda Nato would go best on it :


----------



## Aquavit (May 2, 2012)

monza06 said:


> I have the 43mm one, thinking what kinda Nato would go best on it :


How about this: The Oasis NATO Strap w/ Polished Hardware


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

Aquavit said:


> How about this: The Oasis NATO Strap w/ Polished Hardware


Yeah, that's exactly what I was thinking too but for now I put it on this one, which I rather like actually :


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

monza06 said:


> Yeah, that's exactly what I was thinking too but for now I put it on this one, which I rather like actually :


You must get us a NATO shot where we see that beautiful blue.

Please, please!


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

Robotaz said:


> You must get us a NATO shot where we see that beautiful blue.
> 
> Please, please!


OK, here is one, although it's hard to catch it with an amateur camera like mine


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

That's awesome, monza. I never noticed before how the case is polished between the dial and crystal. Is that the inside of the bezel?

How's the lume?


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

Robotaz said:


> That's awesome, monza. I never noticed before how the case is polished between the dial and crystal. Is that the inside of the bezel?
> 
> How's the lume?


Lume is actually good if you charge it a little, much better than my Glycine sub for example.


----------



## creepshow (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm thinking about getting the Combat 6 in 42mm as 36mm is just too small for me. Im torn between cream and the black. I already have a black combat sub incoming...... such a hard choice! Where are you all buying these at?


----------



## trinitone (Nov 14, 2014)

creepshow said:


> I'm thinking about getting the Combat 6 in 42mm as 36mm is just too small for me. Im torn between cream and the black. I already have a black combat sub incoming...... such a hard choice! Where are you all buying these at?


I ordered mine from Klepsoo.com. Still waiting for it to land. :-(


----------



## creepshow (Jan 28, 2014)

That is where I ordered my Sub from. I'll be waiting too a while. ....


----------



## Capo omega (Sep 3, 2014)

Great watch, Love it, I'm looking at one with black strap.


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

Capo omega said:


> Great watch, Love it, I'm looking at one with black strap.


I agree, the black strap goes very well on it, here is mine now :



I saturated the colors a little bit to make the blue more punchy , as it's very hard to capture with an amateur camera.


----------



## Drofremoc (Jul 4, 2013)

Does the Combat 6 36mm actually have a convex (pie plate) dial and is the crystal domed as well? It sure looks so in the pics!

Thanks.


----------



## ramonv (Mar 1, 2014)

Thinking about pulling the trigger on this piece. I am a bit concerned about the bracelet and clasp. How is the quality of it? does it have hollow or solid end links?

THX


----------



## creepshow (Jan 28, 2014)

ramonv said:


> Thinking about pulling the trigger on this piece. I am a bit concerned about the bracelet and clasp. How is the quality of it? does it have hollow or solid end links?
> 
> THX


I remember seeing they were hollow before. Might wanna check out iguanasell to see if they have good photos where you can tell. Someone posted on WUS a while back that they were hollow.


----------



## fastfras (Jul 23, 2014)

I bought mine on the leather strap, thick and comfortable. The domed look is nice, at 36mm it fits smaller wrists perfectly. Here's a black on NATO, suits the watch well.


----------



## Its-an-addiction (Jun 17, 2015)

Love them hour markers. Great dial colour too!


----------



## ramonv (Mar 1, 2014)

Thanks for your hibt


----------



## ramonv (Mar 1, 2014)

For your hints, finally I decided to go for this bud guy....


----------

